# Planet Hulk



## Man18 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful film not a hulk fan but this was pretty awesome, i never read the comic so it was a complete surprise to me it did feel almost like a ripoff of Princess of Mars in a way but I did enjoy it, this sparked a major interest into Hulk who was basically just backup for my favorite Silver Surfer for quite some time, The Hulk as a character seems over powered but they never really use it, he only has a few monstrous feats that are worth mentioning so the whole time you are basically thinking what the hell isnt he mad yet?  I like dumb hulk more than smart hulk but I think they can do a lot with the whole smart hulk thing (which they actually have but probably not nearly enough).


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Jan 30, 2010)

I never got the whole World War Hulk/ Planet Hulk thing.

Reed Richards - "I don't like the Hulk anymore... Hey, lets strap the green bastard to a rocket and send him off in space!"
Tony Stark - "Sounds good *hic* lets do it!"

Never really had interest in the Hulk; anyone who has "infinite strength potential" and still can't kill stupid wolverine needs some serious plot devlopment...


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2010)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> and still can't kill stupid wolverine needs some serious plot devlopment...


I think that's a fault on Wolverine's part. He's pretty much immortal now, and it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2010)

Keep forgetting to grab this, loved the other Marvel animated films (apart from the Next Avengers and I've not even seen Hulk Vs yet).  

Shame we have to wait until next year for the Thor one.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 2, 2010)

Just watched it now, it was pretty good. Think Gladiator, but with the Hulk as the Gladiator and you will know what you are in for.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 3, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Just watched it now, it was pretty good. Think Gladiator, but with the Hulk as the Gladiator and you will know what you are in for.


that ava looked better with the penises 

i will end up buying it when i can find ti used for 5$ good movie but not worth full price.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Feb 5, 2010)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> I never got the whole World War Hulk/ Planet Hulk thing.
> 
> Reed Richards - "I don't like the Hulk anymore... Hey, lets strap the green bastard to a rocket and send him off in space!"
> Tony Stark - "Sounds good *hic* lets do it!"
> ...


They sent him off because the retards knew that if the hulk was around for the civil war he would go on Cap's side, and would probably end iwth the world in ruins. Their only option (to further their bullshit agenda) was to send him off into space. Captain America totally was against it. Later on after Hulk finally gets off the planet and gets back he pretty much starts a world war when he comes back to the civil war bullshit.


----------

